# E.P. SHAW WAKEFIELD SODA BOTTLE?



## dejracergal (May 1, 2007)

purchased this bottle several years ago in tennessee, curious as to what it might be worth and when was in circulation, from what i have gathered so far it originally came from wakefield which i think is in england?  bottle has a green tint, appears to be BIM Codd, could anyone help with this? i have included some photos of the bottle, on backside in smaller letters i can make out "cole maker" with "dan ryland" under it and under that "barnsley"
thanks!!!!


----------



## dejracergal (May 1, 2007)

side view of bottle


----------



## dejracergal (May 1, 2007)

bottom of bottle


----------



## murray (May 1, 2007)

That's a "Codd Stopper" bottle. See my post two below for what info I have so far.


----------



## the coddfather (Sep 19, 2013)

im a new member and i live in featherstone west yorkshire,england.the e.p shaws codd bottle shown is from wakefield which is approximately 8 miles from my house!i have this version myself,and two others including a 10 0z version with original lemonade label still affixed.rylands were the main bottle makers of codds,based in stairfoot,barnsley,england,about 15 miles away from me!


----------



## reach44 (Sep 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  the coddfather
> 
> im a new member and i live in featherstone west yorkshire,england.the e.p shaws codd bottle shown is from wakefield which is approximately 8 miles from my house!i have this version myself,and two others including a 10 0z version with original lemonade label still affixed.rylands were the main bottle makers of codds,based in stairfoot,barnsley,england,about 15 miles away from me!


 

 Your username is quite creative.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## the coddfather (Sep 20, 2013)

thank you![]only just started digging about 2 months back,decided to specialise in codds hence the name[]if anyone needs advice on anything codd related or local history to me ill do my best to help[]


----------

